# VOTE WHICH FLOWERHORN IS BETTER LOOKING???



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

Ok guys since that fool is doing a pole about my Fh against his bigger Fh here is a Fair Pole because these 2 fish are almost the same size.

WHICH ONE IS BETTER LOOKING RIGHT NOW???????

Picrure *1*










*OR*--------

Picture *2*










WHICH ONE IS BETTER LOOKING???

CK.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

pic 2


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

my oscar kicks both of there asses


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

Henry 79 said:


> pic 2


thank you.

CK.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

#2!


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

ok man for one thing your FH is a ZZ and this one is kamfa .......if you know what that is.....and you are the one who compared my 3" FH to your 2" not me *YOU* and said that your's is nicer and has a KOK







.......it's all just BS form a LIL kid so look at some kamfa FH and see what thay look like at like 5"-6" ok


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

wow...what grade are we in?...


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

I refuse to vote, as Mettles isnt in there, and his FH is teh l33t fi$h.

Cmon guys, grow up. If you are keeping your fish to brag about them, you are in the hobby for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

#1 is a fine looking Kamfa fry.
He's got alot of potential and will get a monster KOK.

#2 is a ZZ with good color but at that size he does not look like he's got potential for big KOK.

Keep #1 for 2 years and you will know what I am talking about.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Round Head said:


> #1 is a fine looking Kamfa fry.
> He's got alot of potential and will get a monster KOK.
> 
> #2 is a ZZ with good color but at that size he does not look like he's got potential for big KOK.
> ...


THANKS round head.......i no you have some super nise FF......and now a nise fish when you see it.....


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

Pic # 2, but my firemouths look cooler!


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

AT this point #2 is better, but who knows when they get big it might be the other way around.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I believe the term is "Foul Pole". Or, if you're talking about voting, it's a "Poll".


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Who gives a sh*t. Really..

Mettle's is the shiznit though...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I refuse to vote, as Mettles isnt in there, and his FH is teh l33t fi$h.
> 
> Cmon guys, grow up. If you are keeping your fish to brag about them, you are in the hobby for the wrong reasons.


a-miggity-mizzen...(amen)


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

You can not compare ZZ to kamfa, that is why in competitions they have seperate catigories. Almost all kamfa's look like garbage when small, except a few select fish. Kamfa's usually go through a fading process where they will turn jet black or a blotchy black and then that fades away and nice colors come out. Some kamfa's go through several color changes. Kamfas go through their changes later in life, and you must be very paitiant with them. Kamfa's are also known to live longer than the ZZ strain.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

yes i know how his fish will look when its grown up. but to tell you the truth i like Red dragins and blue dragons and AAA grade Golden monkeys better.

CK.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

#2


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

deezdrama said:


> #2


thank you.

CK.


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

KAMFA Vs. ZZ ????!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?









Man I havent been on here for a while. This is just comedy! I have to admit......this kid really does make my day sometimes. Im not even mad at him anymore. He really just dont know :laugh: I personally dont thing the greenish color looks good on these fish.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

This is a champion FH.

View attachment 106804


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

Indeed!


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Cich Ambishionz said:


> Indeed!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

So yeah unless your comming with something at least in this range there are really no bragging rights to be had. Lets keep it real boys. Everyones got "cool" fish. But only a few have fish worth bragging about.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> yes i know how his fish will look when its grown up. but to tell you the truth i like Red dragins and blue dragons and AAA grade Golden monkeys better.
> 
> CK.


actually you dont know how his will look when it is grown, unless you know the parents, you really cant tell most the time with kamfa's. like i said some go through many fading processes. this fish could come put pure red, most likely it wont, but it has a chance.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

Blacksunshine420 said:


> This is a champion FH.
> 
> View attachment 106804


thats a true champion fish and its a GM(Golden Monkey) which ill hopefully get.

i also know the owner of that fish. he goes to a forum i know and his Screen name there is ''santa''

CK.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> This is a champion FH.
> 
> View attachment 106804


thats a true champion fish and its a GM(Golden Monkey) which ill hopefully get.

i also know the owner of that fish. he goes to a forum i know and his Screen name there is ''*santa*''

CK.
[/quote]














........no it not........it sonny.....you jacka$$


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

well i guess he has 2 names you jackA$$.

Ck


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Jesus christ,can't or won't one of you just walk away and be the bigger man(or child).sh*t all the bickering is entertaining,but it is never ending.Get over it.You both have nice fish,and it doesn't matter what ne one else thinks.No need for name calling,just keep it civil,and to a minium


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

The owner of is the same breeder that Z♠NGT♥KER got his FF from. That fish is a that 7 time world champion and yes it is a GM.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Jesus christ,can't or won't one of you just walk away and be the bigger man(or child).sh*t all the bickering is entertaining,but it is never ending.Get over it.You both have nice fish,and it doesn't matter what ne one else thinks.No need for name calling,*just keep it civil*,and to a minium


my bad....... your right ...........ok no more







just


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

# 2 will grow into a stunner with all that red


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

thanks you piranha guy dan. i seperated myne so he could get a bigger KOK and so i can make him MORE agressive as if he wasen't a bastard allready. lol

the red is brighter and he has grown. maybe ill get some update pictures in a few days.

Ck.


----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

I vote for neither as the owners appear to be around 12yrs of age.

Can't you fools just call each other and fight rather than waste posting space on these forums?

Thanks.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

hey sampson thanks for your concern, but its over now.

Ck.


----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

It wasn't concern. Believe me.

It was stating the obvious.

Thank you for not starting anymore of these ridiculous threads.

Samps


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

lol this thread was really cheesy...it reminds me of two girls cat fighting


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

#2!!! =D


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i only see pic 2


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> i only see pic 2


Why bring up the dead man-

This was a joke for a topic ne how


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

He didn't...it came up yesterday when someone voted in the "pole". (LOL, I took a shot at CK's intellect.)

I haven't seen...does he have a new site? I'm itching to see plagiarism in action so that it can go down again.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> He didn't...it came up yesterday when someone voted in the "pole". (LOL, I took a shot at CK's intellect.)
> 
> I haven't seen...does he have a new site? I'm itching to see plagiarism in action so that it can go down again.


No clue on a new site-
Even if so-It wouldn't be around long


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I know...I helped with the last two...

Them going down, I mean.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> I know...I helped with the last two...
> 
> Them going down, I mean.


Didn't we all Sir...LMFAO

Do wonder what ever happened to him though-
Him and P2P should hoook up...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Maybe they can borrow papers from one another...or share their interest in a topic on which they just happen to have a paper due soon.


----------

